# From 18's to 19's - Part II :)



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Following so many requests from my previous post, I've been busy today, giving the old girl a well earned winter bath, so that I could get some full car shots of my new 19" Volk Racing CE28N's. Sometimes I feel so lucky living so close to the home of motor racing 

Again, I must thank Newera for their usual impeccable service and phenominally quick delivery from the other side of the planet. Also a quick mention to Tyre Warehouse - my local supplier that got my new 275/30/19 Goodear F1 GSD3's at a steal of a price, too.

Enjoy 

































































I'm now very happy with the way the car looks and am seriously contemplating taking it off the market. :blahblah: 

Steve


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

I've got to say Steve, she is looking absolutley stunning!!! Said it before and i'll say it again, that extra inch makes ALL the difference.:thumbsup: 

One thing you've got to do now is delete all your 'For Sale' threads and keep her, you know you want to. 



Steve


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice Steve. Very nice.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

what happened to the 18s? i need wheels that sexy too!


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Steve, that looks stunning..
I thought about getting some CE28N's in 19's, but that would mean I'd have 3 sets of rims...

Thumbs up from me, looks GREAT!!!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

mittomatto said:


> what happened to the 18s? i need wheels that sexy too!


Sold them to another member last month. They were up for sale, for ages too.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey Steve ... hope you are well pal  ... don't post much these days but just gotta say the car looks absolutely fantastic. Didn't think that going from the 18" N's to the 19's would make such a difference.

Don't sell it pal .. its such a lovely looking car ..


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I loved the car when it was still owned bij Tony, really love what you have done to the car.

Not too much but just right.


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

LOVELY
that car should be kept instead of someone else driving round with THE big smile.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

car's looking great. if i was, i would keep it. it's the only sane decision you could make


----------



## club8pete (Feb 27, 2007)

Mate, the car looks the dogs man. wheels make it look stunning! can you help me out though. i'm changing my standard 17's to 19's. but can you help me with a little info. she's a 96 v spec and i'm bringing alloys from across the water too, but the roads here in northern ireland are awful and i think running 30 profile is near on impossible. can i run 40's without rubbing? cheers mate, any info's much appreciated


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You could probably run 40's but your rolling radius/circumference will be way out from stock figures


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I appreciate your roads are dire, over there, but to be perfectly honest, there's been no difference in the ride quality, going from 265/35/18 to 275/30/19. 

You could probably get away with a 265/35/19, but as the post above says, 40 profile will really bu66er up your rolling radius, and if the car's low, you may get serious rubbing problems on the inner arches.

Hope that helps a bit??


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh i can agree with Steve, in saying that there is hardly any difference in ride quality from the 18's to 19's


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looking awsome mate. really nice

James.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

That's a beauty! ur skyline is one of my fav!!


----------



## hornet (May 29, 2007)

*new grt33vspec owner*

Hello Steve, First time on site, love your cars look, great looking 19' wheels...I have a question for you if you can help?...Are the tyres your running rubbing? I need some new tyres, currently running 245/40/19front 285/35/19rear rubbing on front but still want to go as big as possible like yours...big rubbers a must look!


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Firstly Hornet, hello and welcome :wavey: , and secondly you should get your tyres soon if you own a GTR as you should be running the same profile. GTR's dont fair well on odd tyres. Your onboard computers must be very confused by now :chuckle:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

hornet said:


> Hello Steve, First time on site, love your cars look, great looking 19' wheels...I have a question for you if you can help?...Are the tyres your running rubbing? I need some new tyres, currently running 245/40/19front 285/35/19rear rubbing on front but still want to go as big as possible like yours...big rubbers a must look!



Tigerbay's right, you need the same rolling radius on all four corners or it bu66er up your electronics. As for the 275's I'm running, I have no rubbing problems at all and the car's been lowered approx 2" all round


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

r33 v-spec said:


> You could probably run 40's but your rolling radius/circumference will be way out from stock figures


stock for gtr r33 is 17 inches am i right?  and for r34 18????


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

245/40/19 front 285/35/19 rear Have the same rolling radius so are ok for the GTR. The width difference doesn't affect the 4wd system its the rolling rad that is important.


----------



## hornet (May 29, 2007)

*GTR Rub*

Thanks all for your input to my question ...I will need to change my wheel and tyre set-up a.s.a.p just need to decide what rims to go for?...Looking forward to JTS...looks like the weather is going to be favourable...See ya:wavey: .


----------



## Asim_gti (Jun 2, 2007)

Had to post my two fav shots you took of the car hope you dont mind.
Really is one hell of a gtr you have there mate :thumbsup: keep up the goodwork


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Got to agree- this car's flappin gorgeous:smokin:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

the R33 takes to larger wheels amazingly well. and those specific ones, the CE28s, are among the best choice. 

+100


----------

